# Question about SD card content



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I have a question. Can I have hiding files on my SD card in the Kindle? What I mean is, can I have folders in there the kindle cannot see and then just drag as need from them into the documents folder? I am trying to prevent the constant indexing and I am wondering if the Kindle would try to index a folder it can't read. Like in addition of the documents, audible folder can I have a folder named "atunah" and put my book files, or any other files for that matter on there? Will the Kindle freak out? Or will it just ignore it. 

Am I making sense?  No?  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I know you can have other folders and that books/docs in those folders won't show up in the home screen or content manager....but I don't know about the indexing issue.  I'd guess they would be ignored, since they're not in the documents folder, but that's just a guess, I'm not one who has tried it.  I know others have done that though, for their own organization-type efforts and to have all books available (on the SD to carry around) but not in-the-way (on the home page).


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

If you put content, books, etc, in a parallel directory to Documents, it will not be accessible on the SD card.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You can create additional folders on your SD card using your computer and the cable. Kindle only indexes the contents of the Document folder, so it will not index anything in other folders. Basically Kindle doesn't know they exist.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you're going to do that, why not just store them on your computer?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Good point  

Thanks for the answers though. That's what I wanted to know, if it indexes anything in any other folders I create. I just like to have the books on the SD, but not all of them at the same time for Kindle to see. I am not always at home and use other computers, that way I can just move what I want to read in the next couple of weeks or so over in the document folder and leave the rest alone. 

Am I weird doing that? I don't have one of those USB storage sticks, but I have a SD card so that's why I am doing it with that.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have several folders on my SD card to help me organize stuff.  That way I don't have to wade through 20+ pages of content all the time.  I usually have access to a computer so I can move the files into the Documents folder when I need them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering about that myself, good ideas, think I have my project this week-end - after I finish one of my three Kbooks I'm reading


----------

